# It’s a First for the Massachusetts State Senate



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*It's a First for the Massachusetts State Senate*

BOSTON, MASSACHUSETTS (AP) The 16th woman ever elected to the Massachusetts Senate is now its first ever female president.










Complete Story


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Lets just hope this doesn't happen for the US. Senate and Clinton


----------

